
Show HN: MIDI chat over WebRTC - resource0x
https://chat.concert0x.com
======
shams93
Its too bad Apple and MS are not implementing webmidi for ios safari and edge.
There is an empty placeholder for webmidi on the firefox project so at some
point webmidi will find its way into firefox. Its ironic that an ipad pro is
such a powerful device and yet if you use webmidi a $100 chromebook will get
the job done where and ipad just can't and won't do it.

~~~
qdot76367
Hi! Firefox WebMIDI dev here.

So you're right, the project has been in on-again-off-again development since
2015. That said, I picked it up again last week and we're now 1 review away
from landing the DOM code for exposing WebMIDI!

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1201590](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1201590)

Of course, this doesn't do anyone but me much good because this only ships
with the fake device service we use for testing. I'm hoping to have a macOS
implementation in soon after that, at which point we'll pref it on in Nightly
while finishing the windows/linux implementations. Continuing with our general
theme of rusting all the things, we're hoping to implement all of the system
level MIDI code in Rust.

Due to the holidays I can't give a good timeline on that part, but hopefully
soon. Our metabug that tracks all of the WebMIDI implementation tasks is at

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=836897](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=836897)

~~~
adzm
Is there a particular place to track development of the Windows system
implementation in Rust? I've been looking for some pragmatic Rust projects
since the language got me hooked recently.

~~~
qdot76367
Yup! That'll be at

[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1201596](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1201596)

Not sure whether I'm going Win32 MIDI or UWP MIDI first yet. Win32 MIDI is...
not the most fun thing in the world to put together, but will at least give us
support back through Windows 7. UWP is far simpler in terms of API, but
requires UWP bindings in Rust and I'm not sure what the status of those is
yet, not to mention locks us to Win 10+ for windows MIDI Support.

------
Y_Y
> Your browser does not support webMIDI. Install Chrome.

I think maybe my life will be better if I keep using firefox and don't use
whatever this is.

~~~
resource0x
Author here. I think everyone's life will be better if firefox implements
webMIDI :)

~~~
nerdponx
Will it run on Ungoogled Chromium? [https://github.com/nixballs/ungoogled-
chromium](https://github.com/nixballs/ungoogled-chromium)

~~~
resource0x
According to [1], WebMidi is supported on Chromium, but I never tested it. App
uses feature detection (navigator.requestMIDIAccess), so if it's there, it
should work. No other Chrome-specific features are used, but without testing,
it's hard to say for sure (e.g. video calls may, or may not, work on Firefox -
there are slight differences in implementation of webRTC)

[1] [https://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/web-
mid...](https://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/web-midi)

Edit: sorry, ungoogled one explicitly mentions webRTC among the disabled
features - though promises to make it configurable in the future. My
apologies.

------
tenryuu
This is nuts, granted I have to use a simple Android based MIDI device over
USB-C to try it out, but I'm very much impressed

